# Hot Pretzels ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2020)

Its not smoked but a cold Lone Star long neck and a hot pretzel (or two), Can it  get any better than that?








All I have to say, they are amazing! Not my normal bread recipe, I was doubting they would be fit to eat. Then I said heck, I got beer to wash them down who cares ? LOL Delicious!!

I don't use a blended/mixer I do it all by hand and this is a really easy bread recipe. Its a dense dough but its smooth and soft.  Its perfect for pretzels.


*Ingredients:*

1 1/2 teaspoonsActive Dry yeast1/2 teaspoonbrown sugar1 pinchsalt1 1/2 cupswarm water4 cupsbread flour1 tablespoonbaking soda1/4 cupwarm water1/2 cupMelted ButterToppings ??Preheat to 550 degres
*Directions:*
Proof yeast (combine fiorst 4 ingredients and rest 5 mins.

Add flour and knead

Place dough in a greased bowl and cover, allow to rise approx 1 1/2 hours.

Punch down, make pretzels place on parchment paper

Mix soda and warm water and paint the pretzels

Bake at 550 for 8 mins.

Paint the hot pretzels with butter and add toppings

Note toppings: Kosher salt, Cinnamon & Sugar, Grated Parmesan cheese, etc etc..


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 21, 2020)

Oh man! Some good cheese sauce and/or spicy mustard and id be in hog heaven.
Jim


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man! Some good cheese sauce and/or spicy mustard and id be in hog heaven.
> Jim



Its really an easy recipe to make.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 21, 2020)

Right on Kevin, those look great! I'm gonna have to make another batch now.
My twisting skills suck . . look like dog turds. These were the "better looking" ones - HAH!


----------



## zippy12 (Dec 21, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 21, 2020)

Very nice. Looks like you nailed them


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 21, 2020)

foamheart
 I enjoy your posts. May have to make these soon.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2020)

motocrash said:


> Right on Kevin, those look great! I'm gonna have to make another batch now.
> My twisting skills suck . . look like dog turds. These were the "better looking" ones - HAH!
> 
> View attachment 476389



Like that old Bush beer commercial, would you rather have good looks or good taste??  Or somethin like that. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> Looks great!



Thank you, just something about a hot pretzel and cold beer, its just so satisficing !!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Very nice. Looks like you nailed them



Hard to mess up a hot salty pretzel, I mean if I coulda I am sure I woulda...LOL Then I would have had to drink that cold beer with no salt. Pfffft....


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> foamheart
> I enjoy your posts. May have to make these soon.



Thank you, but that is a really forgiving dough.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 21, 2020)

They look awesome! Sure glad the wife isn't starting her diet till after the new year, she hates my diet plan...homemade buns, pizza and such. But she loves soft pretzels  and beer!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 22, 2020)

I love soft pretzels with coarse salt and mustard.  Think I'll make a batch of these for Christmas morning.  Probably won't look as good as yours, but they'll taste great.
Thanks Kevin.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks great . I make them every Christmas , and a few times during the year . 
Dough is about the same , brown sugar is interesting . Might have to try that this year . 
I boil then bake . 10 cups water , 2/3 cup baking soda . About 30 seconds in the water . 
I had wondered about brushing on the mix of water / soda . Color looks good . 
Nice work .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 22, 2020)

They look delicious! And I like your idea with painting them with the water/baking soda. I usually give them a quick boil with water and baking soda.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2020)

Pretzels Look Awesome, Foamy!!
Nice Job!
Like.
However, what do you use to wash down the taste of the Lone Star Beers???

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2020)

Those look awesome Kevin!
A big favorite around here, and yours look delicious.
I like some Kosher or sea salt & mustard on mine!
Al


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 22, 2020)

foamheart said:


> Thank you, but that is a really forgiving dough.



Good to know. My wife wants to do a bunch of apps for Christmas Eve. Might have to consider these with a beer cheese dip.

Question for you. Most recipes I see add the dough to boiling water with baking soda. If I’m reading yours correctly, you just brush the dough with the baking soda/water mix?


----------



## foamheart (Dec 22, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> They look awesome! Sure glad the wife isn't starting her diet till after the new year, she hates my diet plan...homemade buns, pizza and such. But she loves soft pretzels  and beer!
> 
> Ryan



Ya know I tried that dough out for a pizza crust, my normal pizza dough is a softer dough which I add Italian seasoning & garlic to. This one turned out to be like a cracker crust dough, like a thin and crispy.  I liked it and i thought to myself it was just like a store bought pizza crust. Later I reproached myself, I mean who wants and old store bought pizza crust...LOL  Kinda defeats the purpose of making my own.



GaryHibbert said:


> I love soft pretzels with coarse salt and mustard.  Think I'll make a batch of these for Christmas morning.  Probably won't look as good as yours, but they'll taste great.
> Thanks Kevin.
> Gary



Thanks Gary, jump right out there. they are easy. Just remember you don't have to go with the twisted pretzel, you can cut 'em in nuggets or sticks. As long as they taste warm, chewy, and salty that's all that matters.



chopsaw said:


> Looks great . I make them every Christmas , and a few times during the year .
> Dough is about the same , brown sugar is interesting . Might have to try that this year .
> I boil then bake . 10 cups water , 2/3 cup baking soda . About 30 seconds in the water .
> I had wondered about brushing on the mix of water / soda . Color looks good .
> Nice work .



Thank you
An old chef once told me that if malt wasn't available, I should just use brown sugar.  Historically good German pretzels contain some malt. I don't generally have malt (they sell it in nearly ever grocery store right next to the ovaltine). So I sub'd the brown sugar. It does make a difference. I always used to boil mine also, 'till a lady friend asked me if I was making bagels and not pretzels. She was right. I started trying to just paint the pretzel with the baking soda wash and its 100% less messy and browns as well so I just can't see dunking those pretzels  anymore.  I don't even measure it.  Try it, you can thank me later.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> They look delicious! And I like your idea with painting them with the water/baking soda. I usually give them a quick boil with water and baking soda.



Thank you, try painting them, I seriously don't see the need to clean that mess up. 



Bearcarver said:


> Pretzels Look Awesome, Foamy!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> However, what do you use to wash down the taste of the Lone Star Beers???
> ...



Thanks Bear, You know I find that Rolling Rock makes that Lone Star more palatable. <Chuckles> Those little green 7 oz ponies with the wide mouth.  



SmokinAl said:


> Those look awesome Kevin!
> A big favorite around here, and yours look delicious.
> I like some Kosher or sea salt & mustard on mine!
> Al



Thanks Al.  Bread is just like smoking, pretty simple but requires a little advanced prep.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 22, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Good to know. My wife wants to do a bunch of apps for Christmas Eve. Might have to consider these with a beer cheese dip.
> 
> Question for you. Most recipes I see add the dough to boiling water with baking soda. If I’m reading yours correctly, you just brush the dough with the baking soda/water mix?



If you are smoking, they are perfect. I give the dough a hour and a half first rise and generally afterwards they sit on the counter till the ovens ready (or when I have a minute to mess with them). Don't just brush them, you want to paint 'em get that paint dripping off them. It will not hurt a thing.


----------

